# looking for satinette pigeons



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

anyone breed satinette pigeons?
Im looking for a pair for my new loft.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I do but currently have none for sale/and cant ship. I have 16 and they are all paired. Goodluck getting some of these faboulous birds


----------

